# Wadefishing Spining Reel and Rod



## Rattlesnake24 (Aug 12, 2016)

Im looking for a new Spinning Reel/Rod setup for wadefishing. Mainly used for Throwing D.O.A. Shrimp. Maybe a 2500 or 3000 size reel. What brands hold up best?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Shimano. Get the best one you can afford.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Penn Battle II combo....will have to spend twice as much to get better.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Penn Battle II combo....will have to spend twice as much to get better.


I bought a Battle II Combo on sale at Academy and have only used it twice.
I found that the effort to turn the handle with no load on it is more than on my other spinners.
I can spin the handle on my others and it will coast for several turns . On the Battle it gets maybe a turn and a half.
Is this normal? Did they forget to oil it at the factory or is that just the way they are?
One other observation is that the drag adjustment takes a lot of movement to change the drag setting. I normally run the drag tight until I need to back it off depending on the fish and having to turn the drag knob a lot is a drawback for me.
Is this normal or do I have a lemon?
The combo looks well made but I have this setup parked right now. If this is normal it will stay in the corner.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

LaddH said:


> I bought a Battle II Combo on sale at Academy and have only used it twice.
> I found that the effort to turn the handle with no load on it is more than on my other spinners.
> I can spin the handle on my others and it will coast for several turns . On the Battle it gets maybe a turn and a half.
> Is this normal? Did they forget to oil it at the factory or is that just the way they are?
> ...


I just checked and it gets 3 to 4 turns when I spin it but it seems very stiff.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I have been using the new Tsunami Shield 3000 with outstanding results. It's a sealed reel which is nice when it comes time to do maintenance, or rather having to do maintenance less frequent. Otherwise I would go with Penn


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Im using a small Diawa Saltist with no complaints so far. Its like the 2500 or 3000. No problem with any thing here in the Texas bays.


----------



## mwatson71 (Feb 23, 2016)

gigem87 said:


> Shimano. Get the best one you can afford.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Absolutely Shimano. Put it on a 7' Waterloo Salinity rod.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

mwatson71 said:


> Absolutely Shimano. Put it on a 7' Waterloo Salinity rod.


Exactly.

Shimano Ci4 stradic, Waterloo Salinity


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I bought a Penn Conflict 2500 and it began to seize up on me and I keep my stuff clean. Penn does not make them with the same quality as they used to. The Lews I purchased for about $70 is also having problems with the retrieve. I have also heard the quality of Shimano spinning reels has gone down but I do not own one, I only have Shimano baitcasters. I bought my teenage daughters some Okumas one was about $80 and the other around $40, they have both held up very well with little care and severe abuse and dunkings and they still retrieve smoothly (very surprised). I recently also just purchase for $40 a 13 Fishing Source X 2000 spinning reel and has held up way better than the $130 Penn Conflict. The only thing that could be better is the retrieve ratio is a little slow at 5:2:1 so a 6:2:1 Creed model may work a little better. My buddy has a 13 Fishing Creed that has gotten regular dunkings for the last 2 years and is still going strong. If I was you I would spend more money on the rod. Spinning rods with rapid choke and high frame concept guides will perform at the level of a baitcaster, they will cast farther than older conventional spinning set ups. In reality the rod needs to be made for the reel. Most spinning rods at big box stores are not made correctly with the right guide train even if it is already sold as a combo. There is no way I am going to spend much over a $100 dollars for a spinning reel if I can find one that wonâ€™t rot. Most all the spools are very similar on most models/brands of spinning reels so they will all cast very similar. The retrieve, the drag and how well it will stand up to abuse is what will be important and different. The rod if it is $300 (with Ti high framed guides) or more that is made correctly and will launch a lure is what is important to me.


----------

